# UAE hep B rules relaxed



## Yunex (Jul 11, 2015)

Hello Guys! I'm new to this forum but I have been reading posts in here since last year before I came to Dubai! I wanted to let you know that I am a Hep B (HBSag+) and Thank God I got my residence visa last week! I'm telling everyone in here to come to Dubai as the rules have been relaxed. Hep B is only tested in 6 categories of jobs like food handlers, salon workers, medical, etc. 

When applying a job also choose the company. Your company has to be outside of those category too. 
Example: being an operator in a hotel, you will be tested with hep b! Why? Because hotels has restaurants and even your job is not in the restaurant as long as you are working in the hotel you will still be tested. 

Also make sure that you dont apply to any company that is medical-related like insurance companies. Even if you are a call center or a messenger in an insurance company you will still get tested with hep b! 

I hope this helps everyone who dreamed of getting a better future in The UAE but still afraid of trying! 

God Has not forgotten us! We have a place in this world and The UAE has finally understood that what we have is not a threat to its people. 

God Bless you all and see you here in The UAE Inshallah!


----------



## cronus (Mar 8, 2014)

Yunex said:


> Hello Guys! I'm new to this forum but I have been reading posts in here since last year before I came to Dubai! I wanted to let you know that I am a Hep B (HBSag+) and Thank God I got my residence visa last week! I'm telling everyone in here to come to Dubai as the rules have been relaxed. Hep B is only tested in 6 categories of jobs like food handlers, salon workers, medical, etc.
> 
> When applying a job also choose the company. Your company has to be outside of those category too.
> Example: being an operator in a hotel, you will be tested with hep b! Why? Because hotels has restaurants and even your job is not in the restaurant as long as you are working in the hotel you will still be tested.
> ...


It has been that way for several years now. Some professions such as those you mentioned even require more frequent tests (outside visa renewal) to make sure the employee has not contracted any illness that falls into those categories. 

Some might feel the policies are too harsh but at the end of the day the UAE has to protect its citizenry, residents as well as its general reputation. People may complain but no one is rushing off to places with a high burden of communicable diseases. I for one like to eat out and feel secure that the kitchen that produced my meal has done so in a safe, secure and healthy environment that does not put me at risk at my own financial expense.


----------



## prettyfairy27 (Jul 17, 2015)

Yunex said:


> Hello Guys! I'm new to this forum but I have been reading posts in here since last year before I came to Dubai! I wanted to let you know that I am a Hep B (HBSag+) and Thank God I got my residence visa last week! I'm telling everyone in here to come to Dubai as the rules have been relaxed. Hep B is only tested in 6 categories of jobs like food handlers, salon workers, medical, etc.
> 
> When applying a job also choose the company. Your company has to be outside of those category too.
> Example: being an operator in a hotel, you will be tested with hep b! Why? Because hotels has restaurants and even your job is not in the restaurant as long as you are working in the hotel you will still be tested.
> ...


Hi @YUNEX!

Thanks for this very helpful reply. Glad to know that you got yor residence visa last week! 
I'm currently here in UAE and planning to apply in an oil and gas and marine industries for telesales position. I'm still in doubt but I want to still give it a try. I am also HBV positive. Is there any way that I can contact you personally? I just have so many questions, please? 

Thanks and God bless!


----------



## khalid2000 (Dec 1, 2015)

*need more clarifications*

I am in same shoe right now. I am hired as a University Professor and have completed all formalities and due to leave in 2 days as ticket has been sent to me. However, I decided to do more reading and got scared when I read about Hep B. I have been on treatment for Hep B for the past months in my country. My question is that , will this affect my residency? I also read about the categories and hope mine as a University Professor is not on the list. I do not want to come to Dubai and then be deported.






Yunex said:


> Hello Guys! I'm new to this forum but I have been reading posts in here since last year before I came to Dubai! I wanted to let you know that I am a Hep B (HBSag+) and Thank God I got my residence visa last week! I'm telling everyone in here to come to Dubai as the rules have been relaxed. Hep B is only tested in 6 categories of jobs like food handlers, salon workers, medical, etc.
> 
> When applying a job also choose the company. Your company has to be outside of those category too.
> Example: being an operator in a hotel, you will be tested with hep b! Why? Because hotels has restaurants and even your job is not in the restaurant as long as you are working in the hotel you will still be tested.
> ...


----------



## omostar (Jan 20, 2016)

Please is a university worker also exempted from hepatitis c test?


----------



## Pasty (Jun 6, 2017)

*Pls help*

I will be working for a hotel group as a senior manager. I don't have hepatitis B, so I will pass the medical if tested. 

My wife is Hep B positive. Can I sponsor her residence visa? She will not be working, will she be tested and if she is would she be denied a visa?


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

Pasty said:


> I will be working for a hotel group as a senior manager. I don't have hepatitis B, so I will pass the medical if tested.
> 
> My wife is Hep B positive. Can I sponsor her residence visa? She will not be working, will she be tested and if she is would she be denied a visa?


Yes, she will have to undergo medical test( blood test and X ray) and there is a possibility that the visa might also be rejected.

Let her be 100% fit and then only apply for the residence visa, there had been some cases where the scars also are a problem. But I dont know much detail on it. Better is to search the forum.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Sunder, I think you're confusing TB and Hep B. They're two different things. OP, best to check with your prospective employer's PRO, they'll know what's what but, as far as I know, Hep B is only tested for when someone is going to work in specific fields, like the food industry.


----------



## rehbar (Jul 22, 2017)

hello to all 

i m Rehbar ahsan khan From india i was working in dubai in 2012 to 2014 as a driver ther when i finished my contract from there i came back here in india after two months when i planned to go back to dubai and trying to search any driving job so that time an agent ask me for medical test at that time i came to know that i m a hbsag + person and i failed in medical examination so from that time i loose hope to go back to dubai but now when i got to know that there are only 6 catagories who will be tested not all peoples so i feel glad only i have some doubt in my mind 

can a hepetitus b patient can work in u a e as a driver plz make me know


----------



## kirankumar_217 (Jan 29, 2020)

*dilemma to change job form dubai to abu dhabi*

Hi,

i am Hep B carrier(HBV DNA not detectable), i am working for a reputed water bottling and juice company in dubai, for past 5 years as maintenance engineer, i have dubai visa, recently got a better job offer from an abu dhabi company, which is also a bottled water and juice manufacturing company, is the visa medical process is same as dubai, or my visa will get rejected due to Hep B?, does the company comes under the 6 category companies for which hep b screening is compulsory?


----------

